# [kernel] Problemas tratando de crear el initramfs (solved)

## lanstat

Saludos, he intentado crear el initramfs utilizando genkernel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> genkernel intramfs

 

Pero me sale este error

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> e
> 
> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907[0m
> ...

 

Alguien me podria decir como solucionar este error   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by lanstat on Tue Oct 12, 2010 12:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lanstat

Bueno al final logre crearlo a mano el initramfs siguiendo los pasos dados en la pagina

 *Quote:*   

> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Initramfs

 

Aunque aun sigo con la duda del por que no lo queria crear genkernel, hacerlo a mano resulta una opcion bastante interesante. Saludos

----------

